# New Cutting Edge



## Millersworks (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm looking at getting a new cutting edge for my atv plow. I was wondering what's better a metal, a rubber, or a poly cutting edge.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

depends on what you are doing with it, metal scrapes the best, rubber squeegees the slush, poly shouldn't mare a fancy surface


----------



## Millersworks (Oct 20, 2020)

I mainly do sidewalks and driveways but there's a couple places I do the street


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

metal is probably your best to go with again,

Poly if you have to due a fancy brick driveway or sidewalk area and don't want to take chips our of the bricks, 

Same with rubber.

what brand of ATV Plow and just get a new metal edge for it and away ya go


----------



## Millersworks (Oct 20, 2020)

Ok thanks for the help


----------

